# Hx code for Asthma



## sls (Jan 24, 2012)

If a patient had asthma but has been dormant for years, would this be HX of asthma and coded as V12.69 or will always be considered active?


----------



## jenny king (Jan 24, 2012)

I would first clarify that with the physician.  Based on my experience I would think this would be coded as a history of asthma.  The reason I say to clarify it with the physician is if the asthma has been dormant for years I wonder why the physician is coding to it now in the note.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 24, 2012)

As there is no cure for asthma , I won't code history.


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 25, 2012)

srinivas r sajja said:


> As there is no cure for asthma , I won't code history.


But, there is a history of asthma code.


----------

